# Netbeans Jar File builden



## marduk (10. Okt 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe soeben ein größeres Projekt mit Netbeans programmiert. Leider klappt beim Exportieren als Jar File, also sprich wenn ich buid project sage, etwas nicht. Das Jar-File was entsteht macht bei der Ausführung aus der Kommandozeile einfach nichts. Ich habe auch schon versucht die Klassen in Eclipse zu kopieren und dort das Jar-File zu builden, allerdings weiss ich nicht wie ich die Lib swing-layout-1.0 jar mit in das Jar file inkludiere. Und ohne diese Lib. läuft es ja nicht...

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen.....vielen Dank

LG
marduk


----------



## André Uhres (10. Okt 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=213763#213763


----------



## marduk (10. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe die manifest.mf geändert, aber leider passiert immer noch nix, wenn du das jar-file versuche auszuführen.

LG
marduk


----------



## marduk (10. Okt 2006)

Hi,

habe es hinbekommen.... War ein dummer Fehler....Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe..

LG
marduk


----------

